# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون الإجراءات الجنائية >  محاضرة في الإجراءات الجنائية "نظرية الإثبات في المواد الجنائية"

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا بطلابي الأعزاء

طلاب الفرقة الرابعة ( انتظام - انتساب - شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية ) بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق

نظرا لما تمر به البلاد من مواجهة لفيرس الكورونا

سأتابع مع حضراتكم المحاضرات على صفحتي على المنتدى وكذلك اليوتيوب

ومرفق لينك المحاضرة المعنونة بــ النظريات العامة في المحاكمات الجنائية  "نظرية الإثبات في المواد الجنائية"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfErbAstXo0

ويمكننا التواصل على المنتدى لمن لديه أي سؤال في المحاضرة

مع خالص دعواتي للجميع بالتوفيق

حفظ الله مصر وشعبها

Capture.JPG

----------

